# rndc unable to connect to named inside jail



## byrnejb (Jul 19, 2019)

FreeBSD-12.0p7

We created a jail using `ezjail-admin`  and configured it for bind 911 using ipv4 [192.168.209.133] (DNS02).  Everything works including `rndc`.  We then shut down the jail and  archived it using `ezjail-admin`.  We transferred the archived jail to another server and used `ezjail-admin` to create a clone jail with different ip address [192.168.209.134](DNS04). 

We re-configured the various configuration files (`hosts, resolv.conf, named.conf, rndc.conf`) and verified file ownership and permissions of `namedb/*conf`.  We started `name`d in the new jail [192.168.209.134] and it started without error and is resolving as expected as shown below.

```
[root@dns04 ~]# drill harte-lyne.ca @192.168.209.134
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, rcode: NOERROR, id: 39423
;; flags: qr aa rd ra ; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 4, ADDITIONAL: 4
. . .
```

The named service is running and seems to be listening on 127.0.134.1:

```
[root@dns04 ~]# netstat -an | grep -i listen
tcp4       0      0 192.168.209.134.22     *.*                    LISTEN    
tcp4       0      0 127.0.134.1.953        *.*                    LISTEN    
tcp4       0      0 192.168.209.134.53     *.*                    LISTEN
```

However, we cannot connect to the named service using rndc:

```
[root@dns04 ~]# rndc -V status
create memory context
. . .
connect
rndc: connect failed: 127.0.134.1#953: timed out
```

We cannot telnet to 127.0.134.1#953 either. `(telnet 127.0.134.1 953)` just hangs.
It seems that even thugh the named daemon is reported as listening on 953, it actually is not.

Has any any idea what is going on and how t fix this?


----------

